#ubuntu-translators-ru 2011-01-10
<alex245>            is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
<alex245> ребята скажите что значет: WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35.8/Module.symvers
<alex245>            is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
